# Art & Lutherie Legacy Concert Hall review Me



## zguitz

Hi, You own one?, You tried one? I would like some feedback, thanks
Dan


----------



## Dorian2

I haven't tried that particular one, but looking at the specs it would be a very fast player. I have a 2006 A&L CW Cedar cutaway and that neck profile is like playing a comfortable neck on an electric to me. The playability is outstanding. It's pretty much the Americana. Sounds to me like the same guitar with a slightly smaller concert hall size body and spruce top, instead of Cedar.. I'd recommend checking the line out if you haven't. If you have, what did YOU think?


----------



## zguitz

I havn't, no A&L dealers close to me, that's why I'm asking...


----------



## Robert1950

Is this the one?

Art & Lutherie Legacy Concert Hall Cutaway Acoustic Guitar with Godin Q1T - Faded Black - Acoustic Guitars - Right Handed - Acoustic Guitars - Guitars & Amps | Cosmo Music


----------



## zguitz

Yep ! I'd go with a non-cutaway bourbon burst
Legacy


----------



## Lincoln

I fell in love with a Legacy CW 12 in Bourbon Burst once. It was a short & sweet affair. We parted friends. I may go back for another visit......she calls to me.


----------



## Dorian2

Those A&L's have a funny way of doing that Dave.


----------



## Cosmo29

When I went shopping for a new guitar in the summer - I decided I wasn't going to look at the price tag . . . but simply concern myself with how it felt comfort wise and most importantly how it sounded. I wanted a smaller sized guitar and tried all the available Martins and Taylors but kept coming back to the A&L - my comment was always it sounded so nice! I selected the A&L and was pleasantly surprise with the $500 price tag. I also liked that is is Canadian made. The guys at the store said that this particular guitar had just arrived the other day and they all commented on how great is sounded - I think it surprises people in a good way. 
I still love it . . . end of my story!


----------



## Dorian2

Just watching this right now. You may find it informative.


----------



## Steadfastly

My only A&L was all cherry with solid top and laminate back and sides. It was a bright sounding guitar but well balanced tones and for me, a very easy player. Unfortunately, I sold it when I moved back east. I should have kept that one.


----------



## zguitz

Thanks all, it's on my list to test drive,
But what if I simply jump up to a Martin 000-17 Black Smoke...
I know, not the same ball park...
Dan


----------



## Steadfastly

zguitz said:


> Thanks all, it's on my list to test drive,
> But what if I simply jump up to a Martin 000-17 Black Smoke...
> I know, not the same ball park...
> Dan


You may just simply like it. I would also try out the Martin X series. They are HPL back and sides but they definitely have the Martin sound and the prices are in the ball park of the Art & Lutherie.


----------



## zguitz

Yes I was thinking the OX2MAE is kind of cool
or the OOLX1AE
Thanks


----------



## jdto

I have the Roadhouse Parlour. It plus really nicely and sounds good. It’s small and a obviously won’t give me room-filling sound, but it’s a good traveller and fun on the couch. 

The Legacy Concert is nice, although I didn’t find it to be as well-done for its genre as the smaller one. Ditto for the dread, which I felt lacked the warm bottom end that a dread should have. 

Of course, being wood instruments and our ears being subjective, if you like it, go for it. It was a well-made guitar for that price range and Godin has a good thing going with those acoustics. 

In that price range, it would also be worth checking out the Yamaha LS6 or even stretching the budget to the LS16.


----------



## Mr Uttley

zguitz said:


> Hi, You own one?, You tried one? I would like some feedback, thanks
> Dan


I have also been looking for a smaller bodied guitar in black. I ordered a black legacy concert hall today. Will post my impressions when it arrives next week.


----------



## Everton FC

zguitz said:


> Hi, You own one?, You tried one? I would like some feedback, thanks
> Dan


Let me chime in here. 

I have a 2016 S & P Songsmith Concert Hall. Purchased used off Kijiji, sans case, f0r $80.0o. Light as a feather, nice size, almost like a toy. At first - because I'm a moderate to moderate-plus strummer - I was confused by its potential. With a string change and some time (a month?) it has become, ever since, my go-to guitar. Bright, with a bite that comes out to my ear, and which I love, when moderately strung. I've read where the solid spruce top/lammy wild cherry back and sides leans towards a mahogany sound. I will say it's nothing like the sound of a solid spruce top/mahogany or rosewood back and sides. And that's an endorsement.

I always read/heard the A&L line from Godin is the lowest end. But what is actually the "spread" between the Godin line of acoustics, in terms of label on the headstock, may be minimal. I like the look of these Legacy's. But I'd try one first, and focus on a used, second, as one of the weak points of the Godin line - probably the only weak point - is their collective re-sale value. I got mine for $80.00. Lists for $359.00. In tough economic times, I always look used, first.


----------



## Mr Uttley

zguitz said:


> Hi, You own one?, You tried one? I would like some feedback, thanks
> Dan


Hi Dan
Picked up my new Legacy in faded black this afternoon. So far I am very impressed.
Fit and finish is great and it plays nicely right out of the box.
I had a Yamaha FG800 and I would say the Legacy sounds warmer, not as tinny as the FG.
I got mine without electronics so I can't comment on that.
I have an S&P Woodland pro folk and would say the neck feels a bit thinner on the Legacy. Not a bad thing just different.
The faded black looks really nice and the tuners and pick guard add to the vintage look.
I don't think you can go wrong for the money.
The fact it is made in Canada is just icing on the cake!


----------



## zguitz

Hey Thanks for the report
Happy for you that it fits
Question is : 
Do I really need to spend 3K or just a cool A&E will do ?
Next time I'm in Montreal, It's on the list
Thanks


----------



## Mr Uttley

zguitz said:


> Hey Thanks for the report
> Happy for you that it fits
> Question is :
> Do I really need to spend 3K or just a cool A&E will do ?
> Next time I'm in Montreal, It's on the list
> Thanks


I was in the same position as you. I wanted a black guitar.
I researched the 0017 Black Smoke and hope to try one out later this week, but it will have to be 
pretty special to sway me away from the Legacy. 
I am a bit of a newbie. I started playing again after a 25 year break. I have tried quite a few higher end guitars and have yet to find any that really make me go wow I gotta have this.
I will let you know how I feel about the Black Smoke vs the Legacy. Not thinking the Black Smoke will be worth $2000 more.


----------



## CDWaterloo

I have A&L Legacy Concert Hall faded black with Q1T electronics for almost 4 months now. I was at the store for a Martin 00017 with a big price tag and tried this guitar side by side. Martin was better but did not worth the price difference to me. 
One issue with this guitar is that I could not find a hard case that fits it in the store, and A&L does not offer soft case or hard case for them. Between, Q1T electronics works surprisingly well. Overall, if you are in the market for a good sounding, easy to play and nice looking guitar, I highly recommend it. plus it's made in Canada....


----------



## Mr Uttley

CDWaterloo said:


> I have A&L Legacy Concert Hall faded black with Q1T electronics for almost 4 months now. I was at the store for a Martin 00017 with a big price tag and tried this guitar side by side. Martin was better but did not worth the price difference to me.
> One issue with this guitar is that I could not find a hard case that fits it in the store, and A&L does not offer soft case or hard case for them. Between, Q1T electronics works surprisingly well. Overall, if you are in the market for a good sounding, easy to play and nice looking guitar, I highly recommend it. plus it's made in Canada....


I picked up a Tric case. Fits both my Legacy and my Woodland Pro folk. Really nice case for $100.


----------



## CDWaterloo

Mr Uttley said:


> I picked up a Tric case. Fits both my Legacy and my Woodland Pro folk. Really nice case for $100.


I will check it. It looks like a nice case. Thanks


----------



## Bill Kerrigan

I bought a Legacy (Faded Black) in January.
(Full Disclosure: I'm a novice)
I picked it because:
- It's a similar size to my Martin 000-16GT (which I keep humidified in it's case during the winter)
- It's made in Quebec with local wood (solid top, 3 ply sides and bottom). So I'm less worried about warping/cracking. I keep beside my desk, ready to play.
- It doesn't sound like my Martin, it's brighter. But I enjoy playing it... it's action was low, right out of the box. (unlike my Martin which needed adjustment).
- I feel comfortable taking it everywhere and not concerned about it getting scratched.
- And finally... it's plain and understated: matches everything I wear.


----------

